# need comments



## forest (Jan 3, 2011)

i need comments on my lay out how can i make it better please go to link to see picshttp://www.modeltrainforum.com/album.php?albumid=100


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

forest said:


> i need comments on my lay out how can i make it better please go to link to see picshttp://www.modeltrainforum.com/album.php?albumid=100



you can start by getting the tree out of the road.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

Also getting the dead guy out of the street would be a good idea as well. The road looks pretty dirty with grass and gravel bits. These should also be removed. The track needs to be sorted out as well. You have Bachmann black (steel) and grey (nickel silver) track only use the grey as it looks better and does not get as dirty. You also have atlas track on the layout as well. Only use the atlas or Bachmann by itself never together. if you go with the atlas ballast it and add cork roadbed.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

also the station platform is uniform with the rails. I see you are using porclen buildings as well as plastic. they don't ussually go together very well and are best for winter scenes only. I currently use them on my HO layout which is winter themed. get rid of the snow covered trees as well unless you plan on doing winter then get rid of the non snow covered trees. And as a general rule add more detail and trees to the layout, maybe even a lake.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

gc53dfgc said:


> Also getting the dead guy out of the street would be a good idea as well. The road looks pretty dirty with grass and gravel bits. These should also be removed. The track needs to be sorted out as well. You have Bachmann black (steel) and grey (nickel silver) track only use the grey as it looks better and does not get as dirty. You also have atlas track on the layout as well. Only use the atlas or Bachmann by itself never together. if you go with the atlas ballast it and add cork roadbed.



Maybe he made it to look like a windstorm came through.
If that is the case he should add some tumble weeds.


----------



## forest (Jan 3, 2011)

ok i will do those things i know the track is not the same track it was a experiment
all types of track work ok tougher


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Keep up the good work buddy!:thumbsup:
Number 1. Rule of Train modeling if it works for you then that's all that matters! If you like it then who care's what everone else thinks!
Do the trains run around? If they do then I think you got it right!:laugh:
The more you do the better it gets!


----------



## nsr_civic (Jun 21, 2010)

all types of track will in fact work together as long as its the same or close to the same code. or rail height. i have used Nickle Silver on my mains and brass track and old brass atlas snap switches for my staging yards on my temp layout for over a year with no problems...

your layout looks great by the way. simple and functional. i love the use of the Christmas village houses.!


----------



## forest (Jan 3, 2011)

thanks for supporting me nimt and nsr and big ed sorry for not adding you earlier big ed All i want is to have fun with model trains


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

forest said:


> thanks for supporting me nimt and nsr


what about me?

all I said was to get the tree out of the road or add some tumbleweeds.

WHY IS THE TREE IN THE ROAD?


----------

